# crab traps out of a kayak??



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

My drum fishing has been in a real slump lately so I decided to place a trap or two out while I fish. Yesterday afternoon I put one out and it had a couple of large ones in it when I checked it while heading in after about 3 hours. I'd like to remove the crabs and rebait the trap tomorrow but I don't know the best way to do so from a kayak. Maybe a pair of large tongs?
I do have a permit and know the laws so I am allowed 5 traps with pink floats if left unattended.
Thanks


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

What style trap are you using? I use the promar collapsable ones (had to add escape rings) in the kayak. basically one side opens up and I can just dump them in the cooler or bucket and sort from there. They do make crab tongs that you should be able to get anywhere saltwater fishing stuff is sold that may be you best bet for dealing with the full size wire traps.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a large one soaking now and another smaller one I will put in tomorrow.
I'm thinking of just dumping them into a 5 gallon bucket right from the trap.
These are not collapsible traps BTW


----------

